# IQ Bowsight???



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

*Not a user*



deerhunter80 said:


> Has anyone bought one of these yet? If so, how do u like it, how does it perform. Would you refer it to another person? Do u still need to use a peep sight with this Sight?


I did go to their website and watched the videos. You do not need a peep, although different videos show peeps and no peeps. Looks like it is not a time to buy though to me. This is their first production run. The pins only come in one size and they are not micro adjustable. At 200 bucks you don't get too much for your money. Cammo is not an option either. JMHO.


----------



## swisher1974 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Been checking that out as well*

For turkey season I put a sight on my sons 20 ga. very similar to the IQ bowsight. On the gun it is awesome. I also checked on Tom Mirandas Hind-Sight, Bass pro had some good reviews but some negative, Some said you either love it or hate it. I would say the same with this but at 180.00 that is a risk. For that money I would try the Relik sight from Athens Archery Alpha Line, Amazing micro adjustment with a knob and not an alan wrench. I am no expert, just sharing my opinion. Love to see some more posts on the Hind sight.
60 days till the madness begins here in The Buckeye State... OH-IO


----------



## deerhunter80 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Iq sight!*

I currently have the G5 Optix 3 pin, and it has the micro adjustment with the knobs, which is really nice. I have no reason to switch sights, but i was definately looking into losing the peep site. What are your opinions on the G5 optix line of sights?


----------



## deerhunter80 (Jul 25, 2010)

*G5 Optix*

I currently have the G5 Optix 3 pin, and it has the micro adjustment with the knobs, which is really nice. I have no reason to switch sights, but i was definately looking into losing the peep site. What are your opinions on the G5 optix line of sights?


----------



## JPS DEERKILLER (Jul 28, 2010)

I got the iq bowsight in a few days ago.

1st the bad:
For 179 bucks the quality of the machining is not that great. The paint job is not up to pair either. Lining up the 3rd axis was hard to do because the marks on the top and bottom of the sight never line up. The "dot" is also kinda small. It needs to be bigger so you can really see how you are lining up. Also adding a micro-ajust is a must in future models. There is also no spot for a light go on it!

The good:
I shot great with it. In fact I shot better than I have ever with my Destroyer. So for me it works great and I am glad I got it. I havent shot past 20 yards with it yet but based on my shots at 20 years with no peep this is a winner.

The next generation though should be smokin if they add some of the features from above.

The level is green not red too.


----------

